# Japan, Germany, France, Italy, USA, UK and Canada stand united against Russia



## MarkusS

The G7 today published a statement signed from all G7 member nations including the EU leadership, that Russa stops the annexion of the crimean. Should russia not stop its illegal procedure will all G7 members put sanctions against russia united. This includes Visa restrictions, sanctions. 

The G7 announce that all stoppede working together with russia on the upcoming G8 summit in Sochi. Should russia not stop its illegal actions the G8 will end and the G7 will be reestablished. 

Both, the USA, as well as the EU, Canada and Japan urge the FIFA to overthink the decission to hold the soccer worldcup in russia in 2018.

German foreign minister Steinmeier said Russia had no place in G8 anyways since its economic weakness and said, that the G8 should stand as league of the leading nations but China should take russias place instead.

Ukraine-Krise: G-7-Staaten drohen Russland mit Sanktionen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Putin is standing against Japan, Germany, France, Italy, USA, UK and Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## bolo

Canada and Italy, a non factor. Japan, all bark no substance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Declein

I think annexation is a done deal, and unfortunately the EU has not been very convincing so far, nor do I think it will.

Anyway, time to look to the future: less reliance on Russian gas (liquefied for the win) and some new alliances to be made in Eastern Europe. Ukraine is EU's now and this is a wake up call for many.
So maybe, all in all, a good outcome

@bolo Italy has an economy the size of Russia, to put things in perspective..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## slapshot

Parul said:


> Putin is standing against Japan, Germany, France, Italy, USA, UK and Canada.


Is there any surprise in this? I think this is how its always been. All of these countries say Yes to what ever USA says. Nothing new..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

G7 is useless. It's all bureaucracy.


----------



## shanipisces2002

BUT will the Europe afford to put sanctions on Russia as they do import Oil and Gas from Russia if they want they can simply block the import then what will gonna happen


----------



## MarkusS

bolo said:


> Canada and Italy, a non factor. Japan, all bark no substance.



Italy has a economy as big as russia, beside that Japan is not just bark since Japan will support all sanctions imposed on russia. Its a good thing to kick russia out of the G8 and i think taking soccer worldcup away is positive too.


----------



## Parul

slapshot said:


> Is there any surprise in this? I think this is how its always been. All of these countries say Yes to what ever USA says. Nothing new..



I ain't surprise, but some people are!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

shanipisces2002 said:


> BUT will the Europe afford to put sanctions on Russia as they do import Oil and Gas from Russia if they want they can simply block the import then what will gonna happen



According to Merkel, yes she is ready to pay that price. She planned to get rid of russian gas and oil anyways. 
Witness said Merkel even went emotional and said she will not allow Putin to annex the crimean. And when Merkel gets emotional you know things are serious. Russias infrastructure relies on energy export to germany.



Parul said:


> I ain't surprise, OP is!



It will be interesting, india sees Japan as one of its closest allies ad more so than russia. What now?


----------



## bolo

MarkusS said:


> Italy has a economy as big as russia, beside that Japan is not just bark since Japan will support all sanctions imposed on russia. Its a good thing to kick russia out of the G8 and i think taking soccer worldcup away is positive too.


 japan has no natural resources to sell to Russia. Italy, no natural resources to sell to Russia. What good is this sanction? Can it stop China from doing business with Russia?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

MarkusS said:


> It will be interesting, india sees Japan as one of its closest allies ad more so than russia. What now?



Russia is the closest ally of India and anyone shouldn't have IOTA of doubt against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## senheiser

MarkusS said:


> The G7 today published a statement signed from all G7 member nations including the EU leadership, that Russa stops the annexion of the crimean. Should russia not stop its illegal procedure will all G7 members put sanctions against russia united. This includes Visa restrictions, sanctions.
> 
> The G7 announce that all stoppede working together with russia on the upcoming G8 summit in Sochi. Should russia not stop its illegal actions the G8 will end and the G7 will be reestablished.
> 
> Both, the USA, as well as the EU, Canada and Japan urge the FIFA to overthink the decission to hold the soccer worldcup in russia in 2018.
> 
> German foreign minister Steinmeier said Russia had no place in G8 anyways since its economic weakness and said, that the G8 should stand as league of the leading nations but China should take russias place instead.
> 
> Ukraine-Krise: G-7-Staaten drohen Russland mit Sanktionen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



japan doesnt yet


----------



## shanipisces2002

MarkusS said:


> According to Merkel, yes she is ready to pay that price. She planned to get rid of russian gas and oil anyways.
> Witness said Merkel even went emotional and said she will not allow Putin to annex the crimean. And when Merkel gets emotional you know things are serious. Russias infrastructure relies on energy export to germany.


Hmmm well then it will be interesting to see how this situation unfolds in the coming future still fingers crossed


----------



## MarkusS

senheiser said:


> japan doesnt yet



Japan does, read the article. 



bolo said:


> japan has no natural resources to sell to Russia. Italy, no natural resources to sell to Russia. What good is this sanction? Can it stop China from doing business with Russia?



I believe its time for China to take the eastern parts of russia. Already millions of chinese settle the eastern parts of russia illegally and there is nothing Putin can do. 

Will China Colonize and Incorporate Siberia? | Harvard International Review



Parul said:


> Russia is the closest ally of India and anyone shouldn't have IOTA of doubt against it.



That is wrong, the EU is indias greatest partner and also trade partner.


----------



## senheiser

bolo said:


> japan has no natural resources to sell to Russia. Italy, no natural resources to sell to Russia. What good is this sanction? Can it stop China from doing business with Russia?


Russians dont have to drive german cars or have to buy german machines, they can just as well order korean, japanese, taiwanese and chinese products or start to diversify and make their own russian products. On the other hand the west cant live without russian gas and oil because the pipeline infrastructure is already built. They have to buy all kind of LGN shipping which is much more expensive than stuff coming trough pipelines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

MarkusS said:


> According to Merkel, yes she is ready to pay that price. She planned to get rid of russian gas and oil anyways.
> Witness said Merkel even went emotional and said she will not allow Putin to annex the crimean. And when Merkel gets emotional you know things are serious. Russias infrastructure relies on energy export to germany.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting, india sees Japan as one of its closest allies ad more so than russia. What now?



India has friends we always seek friendly relationship all other countries.But for India Russia is a friend indeed is friend in need.
They support us ,when we suffered the wrath of these so called West countries and their allies like Japan.So we will support Russia.It is about national interest.Here this is our national interest.
Russia also got PRC and they are too strong.So this west countries except France and Germany are not a match for Russia.
And China and India support Russia in a way different than other so called International Community.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

senheiser said:


> Russians dont have to drive german cars or have to buy german machines, they can just as well order korean, japanese, taiwanese and chinese products or start to diversify and make their own russian products. On the other hand the west cant live without russian gas and oil because the pipeline infrastructure is already built. They have to buy all kind of LGN shipping which is much more expensive than stuff coming trough pipelines.



Wrong again, since Merkel already supports a full scale embargo. Another option is to freeze money from russian oligarchs and visa bans. Then russia is down in 14 days.



sreekumar said:


> India has friends we always seek friendly relationship all other countries.But for India Russia is a friend indeed is friend in need.
> They support us ,when we suffered the wrath of these so called West countries and their allies like Japan.So we will support Russia.It is about national interest.Here this is our national interest.
> Russia also got PRC and they are too strong.So this west countries except France and Germany are not a match for Russia.
> And China and India support Russia in a way different than other so called International Community.



China supports wo pays best. If China can get seat in G8 and free pass to get east russia china will sing evry song you tell them.


----------



## LordTyrannus

EU, USA and Pizzaland (with its president MarkusS) formed an Alliance against Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

LordTyrannus said:


> EU, USA and Pizzaland (with its president MarkusS) formed an Alliance against Russia.



Why do you always go personal? Beside that, i prefer Cannelloni.


----------



## SrNair

MarkusS said:


> Wrong again, since Merkel already supports a full scale embargo. Another option is to freeze money from russian oligarchs and visa bans. Then russia is down in 14 days.
> 
> 
> 
> China supports wo pays best. If China can get seat in G8 and free pass to get east russia china will sing evry song you tell them.



Ok @Genesis Are you agree with this guy?

I have doubt about that.China and its leaders are not some western nation like you think.They are too smart.Russia has influence in China after all they are China's neighbours.


----------



## MarkusS

sreekumar said:


> Ok @Genesis Are you agree with this guy?
> 
> I have doubt about that.China and its leaders are not some western nation like you think.They are too smart.Russia has influence in China after all they are China's neighbours.



China and Russia have a history of agression between each other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

MarkusS said:


> Why do you always go personal? Beside that, i prefer Cannelloni.



Hey you are a born leader. A politician is tough. Stuff it.


----------



## bolo

MarkusS said:


> Wrong again, since Merkel already supports a full scale embargo. Another option is to freeze money from russian oligarchs and visa bans. Then russia is down in 14 days.
> 
> 
> 
> China supports wo pays best. If China can get seat in G8 and free pass to get east russia china will sing evry song you tell them.


 
BS. China does not want to be part of G8. The west is just using this G8 carrot bs as a way to make China side with them on this issue. A non strategist like myself know this, you don't think China's statemen can figure out this little scheme? 

China’s G-8 Exception | CHINA US Focus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## senheiser

MarkusS said:


> Japan does, read the article.


nope they still havent done yet
Ex-U.S. official urges Japan to join sanctions on Russia | The Japan Times



> I believe its time for China to take the eastern parts of russia. Already millions of chinese settle the eastern parts of russia illegally and there is nothing Putin can do.
> 
> Will China Colonize and Incorporate Siberia? | Harvard International Review


its western propaganda to disturb russian chinese relations. Chinese are smart and hardworking people, they have higher IQ than westerners, if anything russia should embrace chinese immigration and try to integrate them. Its better to become an east asian country than being overrun by muslims like europe.

Europe 2060













Russia 2060

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

MarkusS said:


> Japan does, read the article.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe its time for China to take the eastern parts of russia. Already millions of chinese settle the eastern parts of russia illegally and there is nothing Putin can do.
> 
> Will China Colonize and Incorporate Siberia? | Harvard International Review
> 
> 
> 
> That is wrong, the EU is indias greatest partner and also trade partner.


----------



## LordTyrannus



Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

MarkusS said:


> China and Russia have a history of agression between each other



Friend you dont know basic facts.Russia is sit on the top of worlds largest energy treasure and China is the World largest energy hungry country .China and Russia may quarrelled in early times.But that is irrelevant for now.
China and Russia is always stand united against West and they always remain like that.China cant antagonise Russia ,they still need Russia.


----------



## flamer84

MarkusS said:


> According to Merkel, yes she is ready to pay that price. She planned to get rid of russian gas and oil anyways.
> Witness said Merkel even went emotional and said she will not allow Putin to annex the crimean. And when Merkel gets emotional you know things are serious. Russias infrastructure relies on energy export to germany.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting, india sees Japan as one of its closest allies ad more so than russia. What now?



Maybe Merkel got emotional because there was a dog around,we all know she freaks out when she sees them.

On a more serious note,let's face the truth ,there won't be serious sanctions against Russia.Europe will probably seek to end russian monopoly on gas with more LNG terminals,shale gas but those will come into effect somewhere in 2018-2020.Until then Ukraine has to kiss Crimea "buh-bye".

Btw,Germany is not exactly Russia's bigest opponent in the EU,on the contrary i might add.Germany likes to talk big but when Russia offers them cheap gas via North Stream, Germany had no problems in backstabbing its EU allies like Poland for its personal gain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

senheiser said:


> nope they still havent done yet
> Ex-U.S. official urges Japan to join sanctions on Russia | The Japan Times
> 
> 
> its western propaganda to disturb russian chinese relations. Chinese are smart and hardworking people, they have higher IQ than westerners, if anything russia should embrace chinese immigration and try to integrate them. Its better to become an east asian country than being overrun by muslims like europe.
> 
> Europe 2060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia 2060



russia won´t evene exist anymore in 20 years. Its a primitive society and not part of the 21st century. I think it should be decided what will happen to the various parts of it.


----------



## flamer84

senheiser said:


> Russians dont have to drive german cars or have to buy german machines, they can just as well order korean, japanese, taiwanese and chinese products or start to diversify and make their own russian products. On the other hand the west cant live without russian gas and oil because the pipeline infrastructure is already built. They have to buy all kind of LGN shipping which is much more expensive than stuff coming trough pipelines.



If Poland and Estonia can build LNG terminals i guess western Europe can afford them to.Plus shale baby,cheap ,good ol' shale gas.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> Japan does, read the article.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe its time for China to take the eastern parts of russia. Already millions of chinese settle the eastern parts of russia illegally and there is nothing Putin can do.
> 
> Will China Colonize and Incorporate Siberia? | Harvard International Review
> 
> 
> 
> That is wrong, the EU is indias greatest partner and also trade partner.



You are wrong, Siberia has really long coast line of the Arctic Ocean, so it is better to keep it at the hand of Russia.

Since Russia has a lot of nuclear weapons and doesn't need to build a navy to defend its Arctic coast line.

Since China will soon become the largest economy surpass the US, we can demand Russia to sell more natural resources to us just like Canada did to the US.

The only part of land that China wants to take back is Outer Mongolia, since we have 25 million Inner Mongolians who want their Outer Mongolian brothers to join them in their Chinese Motherland.



senheiser said:


> nope they still havent done yet
> Ex-U.S. official urges Japan to join sanctions on Russia | The Japan Times
> 
> 
> its western propaganda to disturb russian chinese relations. Chinese are smart and hardworking people, they have higher IQ than westerners, if anything russia should embrace chinese immigration and try to integrate them. Its better to become an east asian country than being overrun by muslims like europe.
> 
> Europe 2060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia 2060



Her face is too infantile, most Chinese women look more mature than the Japanese women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You are wrong, Siberia has really long coast line of the Arctic Ocean, so it is better to keep it at the hand of Russia.
> 
> Since Russia has a lot of nuclear weapons and doesn't need to build a navy to defend its Arctic coast line.
> 
> Since China will soon become the largest economy surpass the US, we can demand Russia to sell more natural resources to us just like Canada did to the US.
> 
> The only part of land that China wants to take back is Outer Mongolia, since we have 25 million Inner Mongolians who want their Outer Mongolian brothers to join them in their Chinese Motherland.



And you should rightfully have it. I support china in this issue 100%. Its their land. Take it.


----------



## senheiser

flamer84 said:


> If Poland and Estonia can build LNG terminals i guess western Europe can afford them to.


its not about these terminals, shipping gas trough sea is in general more expensive, gas in japan costs 16 dollar while in europe it costs 15 dollar.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> And you should rightfully have it. I support china in this issue 100%. Its their land. Take it.



Our border was set since the 1945, it is Mainland China + Outer Mongolia + Taiwan.

It was Stalin who splitted Outer Mongolia from China, but it won't prevent Outer Mongolia to join China in the future.

And Russia now is our partner to confront against the western aggression, we will always side with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Our border was set since the 1945, it is Mainland China + Outer Mongolia + Taiwan.
> 
> It was Stalin who splitted Outer Mongolia from China, but it won't prevent Outer Mongolia to join China in the future.
> 
> And Russia now is our partner to confront against the western aggression, we will always side with them.



you do understand that we see it as eastern agression? So what you suggest? A new cold war?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> you do understand that we see it as eastern agression? So what you suggest? A new cold war?



Russia + China to challenge the US hegemony, it is nothing wrong with that.



senheiser said:


> nope they still havent done yet
> Ex-U.S. official urges Japan to join sanctions on Russia | The Japan Times
> 
> 
> its western propaganda to disturb russian chinese relations. Chinese are smart and hardworking people, they have higher IQ than westerners, if anything russia should embrace chinese immigration and try to integrate them. Its better to become an east asian country than being overrun by muslims like europe.
> 
> Europe 2060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia 2060



I think Russia should keep 70-80% of its base population being pure ethnic Russians, since a nation needs its own identity.

But to incorporate some traditional values such as family oriented/hardworking/modesty of the Chinese society would be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Russia + China to challenge the US hegemony, it is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Russia should keep 70-80% of its base population being pure ethnic Russians, since a nation needs its own identity.
> 
> But to incorporate some traditional values such as family oriented/hardworking/modesty of the Chinese society would be good.



So basicly you want EU and USA as enemies and no cooperation? I don´t see how this brings us forward.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> So basicly you want EU and USA as enemies and no cooperation? I don´t see how this brings us forward.



How about being the competitors? Since more competition is better than the monopoly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LordTyrannus

The new order fanatics always claim that competition is good. But than the next day they are just Imperialists again and want to conquer everything. Just plain stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

LordTyrannus said:


> The new order fanatics always claim that competition is good. But than the next day they are just Imperialists again and want to conquer everything. Just plain stupidity.



When you are strong, they will claim that more competition is good, when you are weak, they will claim that the competition is a waste of time and it should be eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LordTyrannus

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> When you are strong, they will claim that more competition is good, when you are weak, they will claim that the competition is a waste of time and it should be eliminated.



They are just a bunch of Liars. Never trust them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> How about being the competitors? Since more competition is better than the monopoly.



I have no problem with competition, as long it stays friendly.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> I have no problem with competition, as long it stays friendly.



Then even Russia claiming the entire Ukraine is nothing wrong, she is not claiming the entire Western Europe.

And you should know the history between Russia and Ukraine.


----------



## vostok

I think Russia no longer needs the membership in organizations like the G7. Especially because all countries except Russia does not have diplomatic or military sovereignty and are the U.S. pawns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

vostok said:


> I think Russia no longer needs the membership in organizations like the G7. Especially because all countries except Russia does not have diplomatic or military sovereignty and are the U.S. pawns.



Yep, better being a leader of the developing nations than being a pawn of the "developed" nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

MarkusS said:


> Japan does, read the article.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe its time for China to take the eastern parts of russia. Already millions of chinese settle the eastern parts of russia illegally and there is nothing Putin can do.
> 
> Will China Colonize and Incorporate Siberia? | Harvard International Review
> 
> 
> 
> That is wrong, the EU is indias greatest partner and also trade partner.




China will not take Siberia because China wants to keep Russia as the world's biggest country as a buffer against the US. China is already bigger than the US and therefore is a candidate for world #1 superpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

MarkusS said:


> I have no problem with competition, as long it stays friendly.



Wait a moment. Did you not claim that Europe can conquer everything they want? Now you talk about beeing friendly, mr. Einstein?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Superboy said:


> China will not take Siberia because China wants to keep Russia as the world's biggest country as a buffer against the US. China is already bigger than the US and therefore is a candidate for world #1 superpower.



Yep, Russia should always safeguard Siberia, while China will concentrate to expand its strategic weapons and naval capability against the US.


----------



## Superboy

Each of G7 has its own language except for the US and Canada, because the US and Canada were established after the prehistoric conquests era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Then even Russia claiming the entire Ukraine is nothing wrong, she is not claiming the entire Western Europe.
> 
> And you should know the history between Russia and Ukraine.



When we claim Ukraine is also nothing wrong.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

LordTyrannus said:


> Wait a moment. Did you not claim that Europe can conquer everything they want? Now you talk about beeing friendly, mr. Einstein?



USA will make sure that EU always staying as their pawn.

When they can no longer loot the world, they will start to loot their Western Europe brothers. I think the biggest worry for EU should be the US, just look at Victoria Fck EU Nuland, this is the true color of USA on EU.



MarkusS said:


> When we claim Ukraine is also nothing wrong.



You have nothing to do with the Slavic people, what the hell you think that you can claim a Slavic nation?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> USA will make sure that EU always staying as their pawn.
> 
> When they can no longer loot the world, they will start to loot their Western Europe brothers. I think the biggest worry for EU should be the US, just look at Victoria Fck EU Nuland, this is the true color of USA on EU.
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to do with the Slavic people, what the hell you think that you can claim a Slavic nation?



Our old ancestors come from that region as well. It is believed that indoeuropean ancestors originate in that region several thousand years ago. So its important for us too to have acess there.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> Our old ancestors come from that region as well. It is believed that indoeuropean ancestors originate in that region several thousand years ago. So its important for us too to have acess there.



Nope, your ancestors were the natives in Balkan who got Indo-Europeanized by the R1a Kurgan people.

Both Russians and Ukrainians are the genetic descendants of the R1a Kurgan people, but you are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

MarkusS said:


> Our old ancestors come from that region as well. It is believed that indoeuropean ancestors originate in that region several thousand years ago. So its important for us too to have acess there.




Indo European is too broad. Even Portuguese and Spanish, which are almost identical, cannot be the same country. One language per country is the general rule.  Germany and Austria are not the same country but that's due to politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Superboy said:


> Indo European is too broad. Even Portuguese and Spanish, which are almost identical, cannot be the same country. One language per country is the general rule.



Even Indians have more connection with Ukraine than Italians.

At least the Indian men carry far more Indo-European R1a than the Italian men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Even Indians have more connection with Ukraine than Italians.
> 
> At least the Indian men carry far more Indo-European R1a than the Italian men.




Those markers mean nada. They are too ancient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Nope, your ancestors were the natives in Balkan who got Indo-Europeanized by the R1a Kurgan people.
> 
> Both Russians and Ukrainians are the genetic descendants of the R1a Kurgan people, but you are not.



So what were my ancestors? I always like learn new


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> So what were my ancestors? I always like learn new



The immigrants from the Middle East to the Mediterranean coast since the Neolithic era.

You look more Middle Easterner than a steppe Aryan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The immigrants from the Middle East to the Mediterranean coast since the Neolithic era.
> 
> You look more Middle Easterner than a steppe Aryan.



Mediterranean people look very much the same, in a way we form our own ethnic group, simply because the roman empire and mixing even before that, which created the Mediterranean people i think.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> Mediterranean people look very much the same, in a way we form our own ethnic group, simply because the roman empire and mixing even before that, which created the Mediterranean people i think.



Yep, you have more legacy to claim in the Roman Empire than Scythia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

EU becoming slowly a mixed bastard race.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arzamas 16

flamer84 said:


> Maybe Merkel got emotional because there was a dog around,we all know she freaks out when she sees them.
> 
> *On a more serious note,let's face the truth ,there won't be serious sanctions against Russia.Europe will probably seek to end russian monopoly on gas with more LNG terminals,shale gas but those will come into effect somewhere in 2018-2020.Until then Ukraine has to kiss Crimea "buh-bye".*
> 
> Btw,Germany is not exactly Russia's bigest opponent in the EU,on the contrary i might add.Germany likes to talk big but when Russia offers them cheap gas via North Stream, Germany had no problems in backstabbing its EU allies like Poland for its personal gain.




Hey Dracula, it seems your not as stupid as I thought you were , can't say the same for pizza delivery boy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

MarkusS said:


> China and Russia have a history of agression between each other



But the European countries are all friends? 



sreekumar said:


> Ok @Genesis Are you agree with this guy?
> 
> I have doubt about that.China and its leaders are not some western nation like you think.They are too smart.Russia has influence in China after all they are China's neighbours.



Russia and China is in the same boat, G-8 means nothing, it's not even a consolation prize. We want real, tangible power. It all starts with the US getting the hell out of Asia. 


As to the Italian German dude's comment on freezing visa and bank accounts? That may have worked in the beginning, but it's too late now. Besides, Your EU wants that money and the oligarchy's business. You think they will burn that bridge for someone else to build it.

It's clear as day what's happening in the EU, the UK sees it, if they freeze Russian money, the Russians will pull out of UK when this is over, and then another will take its place, like France, Germany.

Just like how during the visit to China, Cameron was making sure we understood UK was different, and we should do business with them instead. It's a Zero Sum game.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yep, you have more legacy to claim in the Roman Empire than Scythia.



But if you follow that way, parts of scythia were part of our empire, at least the crimean was associated with our empire


----------



## Superboy

Russia is the most populated European country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

That guy is a chameleon.

I hate how the NWO mixes up and fucks human race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> But if you follow that way, parts of scythia were part of our empire, at least the crimean was associated with our empire



The Scythians were regarded as the barbarians by the Romans along with the Germanic/Celtic people.

Thus I doubt they wanted to be part of the Roman Empire.


----------



## Fukuoka

I was neither for Japan or China, but this time i'am for China

Japan has committed suicide

The price for beeing a good little dog is always very expensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Fukuoka said:


> I was neither for Japan or China, but this time i'am for China
> 
> Japan has committed suicide
> 
> The price for beeing a good little dog is always very expensive



They are always a short-sighted people with a colonizer wannabe mindset.


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Scythians were regarded as the barbarians by the Romans along with the Germanic/Celtic people.
> 
> Thus I doubt they wanted to be part of the Roman Empire.



I don´t think it was for what they wanted. The southern crimean was associated and under influence of the roman empire.


----------



## Fukuoka

Sorry but Markuss looks JEW to me with his small chin and he looks more like Hermes than Ares

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> I don´t think it was for what they wanted. The southern crimean was associated and under influence of the roman empire.



The Scythians were just like the modern day Slavs, they only wanted to establish a trade relationship with you guys, but they always wanted to live freely.

While the Russians are the only representative group of the Slavic people, and their goal is to free their Slavic brothers and sisters from EU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Scythians were just like the modern day Slavs, they only wanted to establish a trade relationship with you guys, but they always wanted to live freely.
> 
> While the Russians are the only representative group of the Slavic people, and their goal is to free their Slavic brothers and sisters from EU.



burining down villages does not help to establish trade relations. It was important that our army crushed them back for security.

As for the rest, and we must protect our polish, estonian and lativa brothers and sisters from the russians. Understandable, isn´t it?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> burining down villages does not help to establish trade relations. It was important that our army crushed them back for security.
> 
> As for the rest, and we must protect our polish, estonian and lativa brothers and sisters from the russians. Understandable, isn´t it?



lol, you guys didn't even conquer the tiny Scythia, then forgot about to conquer the modern Russia.

Don't ever think that Russians would go down easily.

Yes, they have more women than men, but their women are the modern day Amazons and can also carry the duty to defend their country.


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> lol, you guys didn't even conquer the tiny Scythia, then forgot about to conquer the modern Russia.
> 
> Don't ever think that Russians would go down easily.
> 
> Yes, they have more women than men, but their women are the modern day Amazons and can also carry the duty to defend their country.



Nobody want conquer russia. Do you serious think we want russia? We have the most beautiful lands ourself and i don´t see anything beautiful in russia. People come for holiday in our land...but almost nobody goes russia.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> Nobody want conquer russia. Do you serious think we want russia? We have the most beautiful lands ourself and i don´t see anything beautiful in russia. People come for holiday in our land...but almost nobody goes russia.



According to Herodotus, the Greco-Roman people had established a peaceful relationship with the Eastern European Scythians.

So you can act like your Greco-Roman ancestors, to establish a peaceful relationship with Russia.

The first step to achieve that is to leave Ukraine alone.


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> According to Herodotus, the Greco-Roman people had established a peaceful relationship with the Eastern European Scythians.
> 
> So you can act like your Greco-Roman ancestors, to establish a peaceful relationship with Russia.
> 
> The first step to achieve that is to leave Ukraine alone.



And russia guarantees us to leave poland, lativa and estonia alone and protects our legitimate interests in the region?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> And russia guarantees us to leave poland, lativa and estonia alone and protects our legitimate interests in the region?



Russia only wants Ukraine, and Poland is mostly anti-Russia, then you can have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Russia only wants Ukraine, and Poland is mostly anti-Russia, then you can have it.



We dont want Ukraine either, but Ukrainians want also friendship with EU and i think they are in a difficult position. On one side is russia and on other EU and ukraine needs friendship with both.

We made mistakes too when we said to ukraine we can only be friends if they break with russia. That was not so good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> We dont want Ukraine either, but Ukrainians want also friendship with EU and i think they are in a difficult position. On one side is russia and on other EU and ukraine needs friendship with both.
> 
> We made mistakes too when we said to ukraine we can only be friends if they break with russia. That was not so good.



The Eastern Ukraine wanna stick with Russia, then just let Russia to have the Eastern Ukraine, and the Western Ukraine is none of their business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Eastern Ukraine wanna stick with Russia, then just let Russia to have the Eastern Ukraine, and the Western Ukraine is none of their business.


i think problem is that ukraine is an artificial country. its simply not functional.


----------



## LordTyrannus

Now he is a Roman Imperialist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

LordTyrannus said:


> Now he is a Roman Imperialist.



at least i have an ethnicity. you arent even russian nor are you from china...your ip tells the truth...


----------



## Gibbs

In reality Japan does'nt give a ****.. Just that they are included in that gamut of western hypocrites for namesake


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> at least i have an ethnicity. you arent even russian nor are you from china...your ip tells the truth...



LordTyrannus is a Russian lived in China, and I know there are a good number of Russians lived and traveled in China.

Also the Ukrainians are just as numerous as the Russians in China.

Here is some Ukrainian girls now work as the host in China's CCTV and they can speak Chinese fluently.


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> LordTyrannus is a Russian lived in China, and I know there are a good number of Russians lived and traveled in China.
> 
> Also the Ukrainians are just as numerous as the Russians in China.
> 
> Here are some Ukrainian girls now work as the host in China's CCTV and they can speak Chinese fluently.



he is not russian and he never was in china. His IP says USA, Gastonia in South Carolina to be exact.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> he is not russian and he never was in china. His IP says USA, Gastonia in South Carolina to be exact.



Maybe he has relatives in China, since there are ethnic Russians lived in China.

BTW, he is an ethnic Russian regardless where he lives.


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Maybe he has relatives in China, since there are ethnic Russians lived in China.
> 
> BTW, he is an ethnic Russian regardless where he lives.



i have an offtopic question for you, since i work as trainee for Airbus and we have a plant in china in Tianjin, you think i could go there for a 3 month period? I dont speak chinese and communication would be only in english. I'm not so worried about work there but about my freetime. Is it easy to find friends when you dont speak chinese? And in general?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

MarkusS said:


> i have an offtopic question for you, since i work as trainee for Airbus and we have a plant in china in Tianjin, you think i could go there for a 3 month period? I dont speak chinese and communication would be only in english. I'm not so worried about work there but about my freetime. Is it easy to find friends when you dont speak chinese? And in general?



As long as you can speak English, then it won't be a big problem to communicate in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Declein

There is a proverb around here "selling the bird on the fence"  
This is what you're basically doing now, in the end Ukraine will decide what is best for Ukraine, EU or Russia aside (and before the China stronk!! crew jumps on it, no, Russia can't hold western Ukraine)


----------



## LordTyrannus

I am having a hard time to figure out where this is going.

I think
United Nations Agenda 2021, The new Cold War and the debt crisis in south europe are related to each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

LordTyrannus said:


> EU, USA and Pizzaland (with its president MarkusS) formed an Alliance against Russia.








Enjoy!!


----------



## atatwolf

Europe should switch to Azerbaijani-Turkemistani-Kazakh gas and oil coming from Turkey in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

atatwolf said:


> Europe should switch to Azerbaijani-Turkemistani-Kazakh gas and oil coming from Turkey in the future.


Kazakhstan is already part of the Custom Union. Count them out.

Turkmenistan has built a huge pipeline to China and China wants to have even more oil and gas from them. So Count them out too.

That leaves Azerbaijan. Europe can have all the gas they want from Azerbaijan. But what happened to Nabuco?


----------



## Azeri440

nangyale said:


> Kazakhstan is already part of the Custom Union. Count them out.
> 
> Turkmenistan has built a huge pipeline to China and China wants to have even more oil and gas from them. So Count them out too.
> 
> That leaves Azerbaijan. Europe can have all the gas they want from Azerbaijan. But what happened to Nabuco?


dead project 
Azerbaijan is building another pipeline 
and just by itself will be delivering 60 bcm of gas annually in the future


----------



## senheiser

MarkusS said:


> Our old ancestors come from that region as well. It is believed that indoeuropean ancestors originate in that region several thousand years ago. So its important for us too to have acess there.


so you wanna claim russia as next? Because thats where aryans came from



atatwolf said:


> Europe should switch to Azerbaijani-Turkemistani-Kazakh gas and oil coming from Turkey in the future.


and russia should switch to china, korea and japan and they can invande europe as much as they want



MarkusS said:


> at least i have an ethnicity. you arent even russian nor are you from china...your ip tells the truth...


hes russian living in US, there is something called globalism deal with it


----------



## MarkusS

nangyale said:


> Kazakhstan is already part of the Custom Union. Count them out.
> 
> Turkmenistan has built a huge pipeline to China and China wants to have even more oil and gas from them. So Count them out too.
> 
> That leaves Azerbaijan. Europe can have all the gas they want from Azerbaijan. But what happened to Nabuco?



I dont understand your logic. Turkmenistan builds a huge pipeline to china so it would say no to another giant customer who would make turkemenistan independend from china?

you make no sense at all.



senheiser said:


> so you wanna claim russia as next? Because thats where aryans came from
> 
> 
> and russia should switch to china, korea and japan and they can invande europe as much as they want
> 
> 
> hes russian living in US, there is something called globalism deal with it



russia can't invade europe since this would cause global nuclear war. That statement alone shows how serious you can be taken. And no, he is not russian. He is a faker. Btw. i doubt that you are russian as well. I also doubt that you are in germany. I guess you and spetznaz are same person...


----------



## senheiser

MarkusS said:


> I dont understand your logic. Turkmenistan builds a huge pipeline to china so it would say no to another giant customer who would make turkemenistan independend from china?
> 
> you make no sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> russia can't invade europe since this would cause global nuclear war. That statement alone shows how serious you can be taken. And no, he is not russian. He is a faker. Btw. i doubt that you are russian as well. I also doubt that you are in germany. I guess you and spetznaz are same person...


by whom? only uk and france have nukes. i am half swiss half russian living in germany. Sprich doch einfach deutsch mit mir dann weißt du es.


----------



## cirr

There goes any chance of returning by Russia the 4 South Kuril islands that Japan claims as its own。


----------



## MarkusS

senheiser said:


> by whom? only uk and france have nukes. i am half swiss half russian living in germany. Sprich doch einfach deutsch mit mir dann weißt du es.



Es sind mehr als 100 Atombomben in Deutschland stationiert. Nukleare Teilhabe sagt dir was? Tu nicht blöder als du bist, du weißt genauso wie ich, dass Russland niemals die EU angreifen würde. Wir reden von einer Wirtschaftsmacht die 10 mal die Russlands darstellt und einen Angriff gegen die NATO. Russland ist nicht mal fähig das kleine Chechnien mit wenigen Millionen Einwohnern zu befrieden und da denkst du ein primitiver Staat kann das Zentrum der menschlichen Zivilisation angreifen und einnehmen?


----------



## senheiser

MarkusS said:


> EU


GDP, PPP (current international $) | Data | Graph

die Eurozone ist nur weniger als 4 mal Größer als Russland, und China ist inzwischen Größer als die Eurozone, zusammen mit Japan sind sie größer als die EU Wirtschaft


----------



## vK_man

MarkusS said:


> I dont understand your logic. Turkmenistan builds a huge pipeline to china so it would say no to another giant customer who would make turkemenistan independend from china?
> 
> you make no sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> russia can't invade europe since this would cause global nuclear war. That statement alone shows how serious you can be taken. And no, he is not russian. He is a faker. Btw. i doubt that you are russian as well. I also doubt that you are in germany. I guess you and spetznaz are same person...



Russians have a massive civil defense since soviet era to deal with nuclear war with tens or hundreds of thousands of underground atomic shelters, massive underground cities like Yamantau and EMERCOM .


----------



## MarkusS

senheiser said:


> GDP, PPP (current international $) | Data | Graph
> 
> die Eurozone ist nur weniger als 4 mal Größer als Russland, und China ist inzwischen Größer als die Eurozone, zusammen mit Japan sind sie größer als die EU Wirtschaft



China und Japan sind Erzfeinde. Was packst du noch zusammen?

Burkina Faso und die USA zusammen haben die größte Wirtschaft der Welt!!! Merkst du überhaupt noch was du laberst? 



vK_man said:


> Russians have a massive civil defense since soviet era to deal with nuclear war with tens or hundreds of thousands of underground atomic shelters, massive underground cities like Yamantau and EMERCOM .



lol hope they can stay there the next 13 billion years then and share the planet with cockroaches.


Serious guys do you have any idea how retarded it is to believe russia would invade europe?


----------



## vK_man

MarkusS said:


> China und Japan sind Erzfeinde. Was packst du noch zusammen?
> 
> Burkina Faso und die USA zusammen haben die größte Wirtschaft der Welt!!! Merkst du überhaupt noch was du laberst?
> 
> 
> 
> lol hope they can stay there the next 13 billion years then and share the planet with cockroaches.
> 
> 
> Serious guys do you have any idea how retarded it is to believe russia would invade europe?



Fukushima and Chernobyl debunked the scientist theories that radiation will kill everyone. Its now evident that nuclear war can be fought and won.


> On 4/l/77 _The Press, _published in Christchurch, N.Z., ran a major news story under the headlines: _Grim picture painted of Soviet war preparedness._ The article featured an interview with a Major-General George Keenan -- the man who has perhaps done more than any other to acquaint U.S. Intelligence Services with estimates of the Soviet Union's strategic capabilities and objectives. Keegan has recently retired from the post as head of the U.S Air Force's intelligence branch. In the interview he said quite categorically that he believes Russia has already achieved military superiority over the U.S.
> 
> He spoke of the astonishing civil defense measures which have been developed, and continue to be developed, in the Soviet Union. He stated that 25% of all Russian factory workers are in training programs preparing them for civil defense leadership roles. Major defense manufacturing facilities in Russia have been dispersed well clear of all existing major industrial areas so as to afford a large measure of protection for those industries in the event of nuclear war. Keegan alleged that he was in possession of ample evidence to show that the Russians are in the process of building up huge stocks of foods and grains, in preparation for war. He said that all the evidence points to the fact that the Russians are not merely aiming for superiority but are "preparing for war. . . ." Evidence available quite openly in Russia, contained in Soviet literature, shows that already the Soviets have constructed enough mass-shelters in key strategic industrial areas to protect More than sixty million from nuclear attack. Bunkers have been provided for the civilian population in all main cities, including several which are the size of football fields. "My collection team." said the Major-General. "have identified grain-storage bunkers the size of several football fields on the perimeter of all main cities, guarded by the military -- the most elaborate of their kind in the world. We are observing the most extensive peace-time war preparations in recorded history. . ."
> Bible Truth Pamphlets



That was in 70's.

Now in Moscow:
Moscow arms against nuclear attack — RT News
Nearly 5,000 new emergency bomb shelters will be built in Moscow by 2012 to save people in case of potential attacks.

Moscow authorities say the measure is urgent as the shelters currently available in the city can house no more that half of its population.



In the last 20 years, the area of air-raid defense has been developed little, and the existing shelters have become outdated. Moreover, they are located mostly in the city center, which makes densely populated Moscow outskirts especially vulnerable in the event of a nuclear attack.

In order to resolve the issue, the city has given architects a task to construct a typical model of an easy-to-build shelter that will be located all over the city 10 to 15 meters underneath apartment blocks, shopping centers, sport complexes and parks, as in case of attack people will need to reach the shelters within a minute.

Moscow saw its first mass building of shelters in the 1930s, after which 7,000 of them were constructed. Some of Russia’s metro stations have been built very deep underground so that they could double as air raid shelters.

However, in the early 1990s, many shelters were privatized by commercial firms that used them as warehouses, parking lots, and even restaurants.


-----------
Each underground shelter in Moscow reported to be capable of 1,500 people .


----------



## senheiser

MarkusS said:


> China und Japan sind Erzfeinde. Was packst du noch zusammen?
> 
> Burkina Faso und die USA zusammen haben die größte Wirtschaft der Welt!!! Merkst du überhaupt noch was du laberst?
> 
> 
> 
> lol hope they can stay there the next 13 billion years then and share the planet with cockroaches.
> 
> 
> Serious guys do you have any idea how retarded it is to believe russia would invade europe?


Asien ist viel größer als Europa, China wird auch die EU bald einholen während Japan immernoch größer ist als dein so liebes Deutschland


----------



## MarkusS

senheiser said:


> Asien ist viel größer als Europa, China wird auch die EU bald einholen während Japan immernoch größer ist als dein so liebes Deutschland



Komisch, laut aktuellen News stottert Chinas Wirtschaft, die Blase platzt. O.O

Wieso lebst du eigentlich hier wenn du uns alle tot sehen willst?


----------



## senheiser

MarkusS said:


> Komisch, laut aktuellen News stottert Chinas Wirtschaft, die Blase platzt. O.O
> 
> Wieso lebst du eigentlich hier wenn du uns alle tot sehen willst?


Du hast Gehirn Schaden


----------



## MarkusS

senheiser said:


> Du hast Gehirn Schaden



Lern Deutsch, deine Rechtschreibfehler sind ermüdend. Bist du so ein Hartz IV Assi?


----------



## senheiser

MarkusS said:


> Lern Deutsch, deine Rechtschreibfehler sind ermüdend. Bist du so ein Hartz IV Assi?









lol der einzige Hartz 4 Assi hier bist du, kannst dir nicht mal einen vernünftigen Ofen leisten. Außerdem heißt es lerne und nicht lern

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ihr zwei seit die besten, macht weiter so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The EU will not jeopardize its relationship with Russia, get over with it, and stop being a warmonger.

And warmongering towards a nation like Russia is a bad idea.


----------



## MarkusS

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The EU will not jeopardize its relationship with Russia, get over with it, and stop being a warmonger.
> 
> And warmongering towards a nation like Russia is a bad idea.



russia is no nation, its a terror regime, nothing else. And what should we get over with?


----------



## idune

"*Japan, Germany, France, Italy, USA, UK and Canada stand united against Russia*"

another *"coalition of willing"* withouat money and no "all card in the table". Epic, just epic!


----------



## atatwolf

nangyale said:


> Kazakhstan is already part of the Custom Union. Count them out.
> 
> Turkmenistan has built a huge pipeline to China and China wants to have even more oil and gas from them. So Count them out too.
> 
> That leaves Azerbaijan. Europe can have all the gas they want from Azerbaijan. But what happened to Nabuco?


Turkemistan and Kazakhstan in Custom Union with Russia doesn't stop them from making pipelines to Azerbaijan and then Turkey. It is only better that they also sell it to Russia and China. At the end we will get stronger and Europe will switch to Turkic energy, leaving Putin "checkmate" since Putin likes to play chess haha.



idune said:


> "*Japan, Germany, France, Italy, USA, UK and Canada stand united against Russia*"
> 
> another *"coalition of willing"* withouat money and no "all card in the table". Epic, just epic!


HAHAHAAH, when I first read that I couldn't help but laugh too.


----------



## nangyale

atatwolf said:


> Turkemistan and Kazakhstan in Custom Union with Russia doesn't stop them from making pipelines to Azerbaijan and then Turkey. It is only better that they also sell it to Russia and China. At the end we will get stronger and Europe will switch to Turkic energy, leaving Putin "checkmate" since Putin likes to play chess haha.



Let me know when you build this glorious pipeline. Nabuco went belly up.
Russia has already got most of the chips. 
Turkey itself buys a lot of its gas from Russia.
So when you decide to enter this chess game. Let us know, till then its just talk. and I don't like wasting my time on what ifs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

nangyale said:


> Let me know when you build this glorious pipeline. Nabuco went belly up.
> Russia has already got most of the chips.
> Turkey itself buys a lot of its gas from Russia.
> So when you decide to enter this chess game. Let us know, till then its just talk. and I don't like wasting my time on what ifs.


2017 the pipeline will be ready. Time is on our side. Don't rush it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

Soon hot border clashes will occur between Armenia and Azerbaijan. If Russia sees his Energy hegemony threatend than we will simply start a Proxy war with our Armenian Allies. Bombing Azeri pipelines, refinery, transportation and logistics.

On the other side Armenia has nothing to lose. They are already starving and will fight for a loaf of bred. They hate Azeris.


----------



## Jaanbaz

David Cameron the idiot cannot sort our economy out and hes talking about standing up to Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

atatwolf said:


> 2017 the pipeline will be ready. Time is on our side. Don't rush it


And which pipeline is that. From Kazakhstan?
Can you post a link.


----------



## karan21

They always did, have they ever been able to stop Russia from pushing forward with their ambitions? Russia has done and delivered when required!


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Ukraine invaded by US senators: Lendman

Interview with Stephen Lendman, author and radio host

Press TV: Well, Stephen Lendman you have the G7 over here that are saying that it is illegal for this referendum to take place and of course the US being one of them not really exercising the total definition of legality when it comes to some of these countries.
*
Now what is interesting is the fact that one of the choices on the ballot paper is for Crimea to remain part of Ukraine and it gives them the choice who they are going to be committed to in terms of loyalty.

Does this sound like, given the legality, it is going to go to the UN?

Lendman: It is good to be with you. I must tell you that I am literally writing daily articles on Ukraine, a daily commentary on what is going on. I say categorically that what Crimea is doing is absolutely legal. Let me cite the most obvious example that any American would certainly understand very well, if an American is paying attention.

America, before it became America, declared independence from Britain..., Declaration of Independence..., and basically what it said was: When a government becomes tyrannical and does not serve the interest of its people, then the people have the legal right to rise up and change the government and replace it with a responsible one.

Kosovo declared independence, the world court endorsed it, Washington endorsed it, the US major media endorsed it. Other countries have done exactly the same thing.

Crimeans have a legal right to decide their own future and based on polls in the country, it overwhelmingly would chose to declare independence and ride with Russia.

Press TV: And, you know, when we want to take a look at what Russia is saying interference in Ukraine’s affairs, I mean we saw John Kerry shaking hands with Yatsenyuk just days back and now Yatsenyuk is on US soil, meeting with Barack Obama.

Not to mention the fact that a group of senators led by, guess who? John McCain; going to Ukraine to meet the interim government there.

Should not they back off a little bit and just let things kind of, just go on their own course here?

Lendman: well, America is doing exactly what it claims Russia is doing, which it is not. Russia did not invade Crimea; America invaded Ukraine with US politicians, Undersecretary Victoria Nuland, a hardline neocon very much involved in regime change in Ukraine Senator John McCain, EU officials showed up in the Maidan absolutely manipulating a regime change and ... with neo-fascists to rise up against the Ukrainian people who do not realize how badly...

You have so many elements to the Ukraine story; I mean we need an hour to discuss it, which we do not have, but it is a horrible story and I would say that the Ukraine story very much is not ended.

Crimea aside the Ukraine story the battle for the Ukraine soil is just beginning and when the Ukrainians realize how badly they have been betrayed there is a very strong possibility that a civil war could break out.

Ordinary Ukrainians are angry that their leaders betrayed them and they may rise up and we could see the civil war break out.

PressTV - Ukraine invaded by US senators: Lendman​


----------



## atatwolf

LordTyrannus said:


> Soon hot border clashes will occur between Armenia and Azerbaijan. If Russia sees his Energy hegemony threatend than we will simply start a Proxy war with our Armenian Allies. Bombing Azeri pipelines, refinery, transportation and logistics.
> 
> On the other side Armenia has nothing to lose. They are already starving and will fight for a loaf of bred. They hate Azeris.


Doing that will be casus belli. Turkey is holding back Azerbaijan to wait for the right time. If it was up to Azerbaijan they already invaded Karabakh and Armenia. If Armenia attacks pipeline that would give right to Azerbaijan to occupy Armenia to cleanse trouble makers.


nangyale said:


> And which pipeline is that. From Kazakhstan?
> Can you post a link.


Use google if you want to learn more. Obviously you don't know much. Turkic energy will leave Russia checkmate. That is why they act so desperately. Turkey is not Ukrania. We are chechens only times 80 million + 14 million Azeri + Georgians. Not to mention all the mussies in Caucasus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

Parul said:


> Putin is standing against Japan, Germany, France, Italy, USA, UK and Canada.



Like in a Football Penalty shootout!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

atatwolf said:


> Use google if you want to learn more. Obviously you don't know much. Turkic energy will leave Russia checkmate. That is why they act so desperately. Turkey is not Ukrania. We are chechens only times 80 million + 14 million Azeri + Georgians. Not to mention all the mussies in Caucasus.


All I can is that age old proverb. I think it characterizes you perfectly.

"If wisher were horses, beggars will ride"

Dream on buddy. I am sorry if I have burst your bubble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

nangyale said:


> All I can is that age old proverb. I think it characterizes you perfectly.
> 
> "If wisher were horses, beggars will ride"
> 
> Dream on buddy. I am sorry if I have burst your bubble.


If you sleep better at night believing that you can believe that... but what I said are not wishes, they are actual projects going as we speak. One day you will wake up but it will be too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

atatwolf said:


> If you sleep better at night believing that you can believe that... but what I said are not wishes, they are actual projects going as we speak. One day you will wake up but it will be too late.



Right now I get it. 
It's super secret projects that only you know about it.


----------



## MarkusS

karan21 said:


> They always did, have they ever been able to stop Russia from pushing forward with their ambitions? Russia has done and delivered when required!



russia is a 3rd worldcountry. What ambitions do you see? Backwards? lol


----------



## Parul

thesolar65 said:


> Like in a Football Penalty shootout!!



Like this. 







http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/fighting/***-kicking.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

nangyale said:


> Right now I get it.
> It's super secret projects that only you know about it.


Secret? It was in the news couple of weeks ago...



MarkusS said:


> russia is a 3rd worldcountry. What ambitions do you see? Backwards? lol


Well, they are only good at energy export, but soon they will loose that market haha

Russian nightmare:






They won't be able to blackmail Europe anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

atatwolf said:


> Secret? It was in the news couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> Well, they are only good at energy export, but soon they will loose that market haha
> 
> Russian nightmare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't be able to blackmail Europe anymore.




As i said, they said in TV here russia is basicly a Nigeria with nukes. A primitive nation that produces nothing and lives from oil.


----------



## nangyale

atatwolf said:


> Secret? It was in the news couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> Well, they are only good at energy export, but soon they will loose that market haha
> 
> Russian nightmare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't be able to blackmail Europe anymore.


Oooh I see.
You are talking about Nabuco. A pipeline project that went belly up. 
But you were talking about Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan I don't see them on your map.


----------



## atatwolf

nangyale said:


> Oooh I see.
> You are talking about Nabuco. A pipeline project that went belly up.
> But you were talking about Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan I don't see them on your map.


You can google it wether or not this is a wish or a dream. It is being built as we speak haha. If you drink less wodka you can see pipeline between Turkmenistan-Azerbaijan that is also planned but later. A project that will be finished sooner is pipeline from North-Iraq to Turkey.


----------



## LordTyrannus

atatwolf said:


> One day you will wake up but it will be too late.



Oh bitter irony.


----------



## atatwolf

LordTyrannus said:


> Oh bitter irony.



The projected capacity of the pipeline is 30 billion cubic metres (1.1 trillion cubic feet) of natural gas per year at an estimated cost of US$5 billion.In Baku, it would link to the South Caucasus Pipeline (Baku-Tbilisi-Erzurumpipeline), and through this with the planned Trans-Anatolian gas pipeline.[21] A feasibility study for the project funded by the United States Trade and Development Agency is carried out by Granherne, a subsidiary of KBR. The project is *heavily criticized *by Russia and Iran, current transit countries for *Turkmen* gas.





*Stop crying it will be OK *


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> The G7 today published a statement signed from all G7 member nations including the EU leadership, that Russa stops the annexion of the crimean. Should russia not stop its illegal procedure will all G7 members put sanctions against russia united. This includes Visa restrictions, sanctions.
> 
> The G7 announce that all stoppede working together with russia on the upcoming G8 summit in Sochi. Should russia not stop its illegal actions the G8 will end and the G7 will be reestablished.
> 
> Both, the USA, as well as the EU, Canada and Japan urge the FIFA to overthink the decission to hold the soccer worldcup in russia in 2018.
> 
> German foreign minister Steinmeier said Russia had no place in G8 anyways since its economic weakness and said, that the G8 should stand as league of the leading nations *but China should take russias place instead.*
> 
> Ukraine-Krise: G-7-Staaten drohen Russland mit Sanktionen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Nasty "*Divide and conquer*" games on!


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> According to Merkel, yes she is ready to pay that price. She planned to get rid of russian gas and oil anyways.
> Witness said Merkel even went emotional and said she will not allow Putin to annex the crimean. And when Merkel gets emotional you know things are serious. Russias infrastructure relies on energy export to germany.



what will the germans (and the rest of europe as well) have for cooking and winter, the sun and wind energies?



> It will be interesting, india sees Japan as one of its closest allies ad more so than russia. What now?



yeah you should know better about india's relationship with Russian / japan
but the indians are on their knees and in tears after Russia helped them out with the gslv engines


----------



## MarkusS

shuttler said:


> what will the germans (and the rest of europe as well) have for cooking and winter, the sun and wind energies?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you should know better about india's relationship with Russian / japan
> but the indians are on their knees and in tears after Russia helped them out with the gslv engines



I have an electric cooking board. We use electricity in germany. Do you know that concept?


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> I have an electric cooking board. We use electricity in germany. Do you know that concept?



how do you get your electricity from, wind sun waves or nuke?


----------



## LordTyrannus

Thats nonsense. In Germany all the central heating systems work with Oil or Gas. At least 80%!

That italian guy is talking rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

MarkusS said:


> I have an electric cooking board. We use electricity in germany. Do you know that concept?


In China they eat everything so they don't need gas.


----------



## LordTyrannus

atatwolf said:


> In China they eat everything so they don't need gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

LordTyrannus said:


> Thats nonsense. In Germany all the central heating systems work with Oil or Gas. At least 80%!
> That italian guy is talking rubbish.



I dont know if those trolls are truely representing their common ethnicity by their diversed "flags"

Germany is one of the EU countries that heavily depends on Russian energy
They scrap nuke
Other alternative engeries are giving a small contribution



Declein said:


> @bolo Italy has an economy the size of Russia, to put things in perspective..



It is Italy and Russia's bilateral trade that matters
The size of italy's economy is not relevant if both countries have just minimal trade relationship between them
So give the details of the volume of the bilateral trade then talk


----------



## MarkusS

shuttler said:


> how do you get your electricity from, wind sun waves or nuke?



Germany mostly from coal, wind and nuclear, but nuclear is being closed soon, so mostly coal right now.



LordTyrannus said:


> Thats nonsense. In Germany all the central heating systems work with Oil or Gas. At least 80%!
> 
> That italian guy is talking rubbish.



He talked about cooking. Do you prepare your food in your heating system? You are such a funny guy. ha ha



shuttler said:


> I dont know if those trolls are truely representing their common ethnicity by their diversed "flags"
> 
> Germany is one of the EU countries that heavily depends on Russian energy
> They scrap nuke
> Other alternative engeries are giving a small contribution
> 
> 
> 
> It is Italy and Russia's bilateral trade that matters
> The size of italy's economy is not relevant if both countries have just minimal trade relationship between them
> So give the details of the volume of the bilateral trade then talk



you talked about how i cook my food, not how my house is heated. So don´t make things up please. Our house heating system runs on oil.


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> Germany mostly from coal, wind and nuclear, but nuclear is being closed soon, so mostly coal right now.



how much contribution to the whole Germnay by % of each energy source?
Coal is polluting and Germany needs counter measures for the clean up
I know Germany scraps nuke that was what I said in previous post
Germany is still very dependent on Russian energy supply!



> He talked about cooking. Do you prepare your food in your heating system? You are such a funny guy. ha ha



Both of you are silly to change the subject to cooking in China and all that Trolls!



MarkusS said:


> you talked about how i cook my food, not how my house is heated. So don´t make things up please. Our house heating system runs on oil.



you started saying cooking you food on electricity stoves ( trying to stay away from dependence on Russian energy supply ) but I asked you where you get your elect from!
You dont even know your source of electricity which is most likely generated by Russian supply of oil and gas!


----------



## shuttler

*"Energy consumption[edit]*



Fossil fuel consumption in Germany, including combined former East and West from 1980 to 2011 from EIA data. Use of coal declined significantly after reunification.
Germany is one of the largest consumers of energy in the world. In 2009, it consumed energy from the following sources:[25]


*Oil 34.6%*
Bituminous coal 11.1%
Lignite 11.4%
*Natural gas 21.7%*
Nuclear power 11.0%
Hydro- and wind power 1.5%
Others
Energy in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*"*

The above is Germany's scenario regarding energy sources which I pull out from wikipedia for convenience sake
I dont have the updated one

Oil and gas accounted for more than 55%
What will happen if the 11% nuke power is gone soon? more oil and gas from elsewhere or more renewable energy or coal?


----------



## MarkusS

shuttler said:


> how much contribution to the whole Germnay by % of each energy source?
> Coal is polluting and Germany needs counter measures for the clean up
> I know Germany scraps nuke that was what I said in previous post
> Germany is still very dependent on Russian energy supply!
> 
> 
> 
> Both of you are silly to change the subject to cooking in China and all that Trolls!
> 
> 
> 
> you started saying cooking you food on electricity stoves ( trying to stay away from dependence on Russian energy supply ) but I asked you where you get your elect from!
> You dont even know your source of electricity which is most likely generated by Russian supply of oil and gas!




electricity is mostly generated from coal here. We don´t burn oil or gas for electricity. Oil and gas is used to heat houses mostly.

And i guess your english is very bad, otherwise you would have noticed that my cooking comment was adressed to that russkie. I don´t care how you chinese eat. Just stop eating endangered animals and i´m fine with that.

as for nuclear power, we switch more and more to wind energy. We call it "Energiewende"


----------



## LordTyrannus

Russia will not cut off the Energy, but we will increase the price enourmously.

Western Nazis will soon pay +30% more for their Gas.


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> electricity is mostly generated from coal here. We don´t burn oil or gas for electricity. Oil and gas is used to heat houses mostly.
> 
> And i guess your english is very bad, otherwise you would have noticed that my cooking comment was adressed to that russkie. I don´t care how you chinese eat. Just stop eating endangered animals and i´m fine with that.
> 
> as for nuclear power, we switch more and more to wind energy. We call it "Energiewende"



I dont care what you eat with either!
all of your comments about the source of energy in Germany are debunked @ post 146

you mentioned “electricity” stove after quoting my posting @138!


----------



## MarkusS

LordTyrannus said:


> Russia will not cut off the Energy, but we will increase the price enourmously.
> 
> Western Nazis will soon pay +30% more for their Gas.



We will find other supplier. Merkel already said that.



shuttler said:


> I dont care what you eat with either!
> all of your comments about the source of energy in Germany are debunked @ post 146
> 
> you mentioned “electricity” stove after quoting my posting @138!




Ok listen chinese guy. You asked how i cook my food. I told you electricity. Electricity is not generated with oil or gas in germany. We use renewable energy, coal, nuclear for electricity. The oil and gas, which is also part of energy in germany is mostly used to generate heat. Am i talking with a child here or what?


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> Ok listen chinese guy. You asked how i cook my food. I told you electricity. Electricity is not generated with oil or gas in germany. We use renewable energy, coal, nuclear for electricity. The oil and gas, which is also part of energy in germany is mostly used to generate heat. Am i talking with a child here or what?



listen whatever you are from!
it may be your poor english (poor education) or poor capacity to comprehend and definitely the most ignorant - pick one or all of the aforesaid

Give me the breakdown of all the % of source of energy consumptions in Germany latest
I have presented my data and source on post 146 which debunked your comment on scenario of energy consumption
in Germany or otherwise stop B/S-ing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

MarkusS said:


> We will find other supplier. Merkel already said that.



Merkel is not your Mother, stupid child.


----------



## MarkusS

shuttler said:


> listen whatever you are from!
> it may be your poor english (poor education) or poor capacity to comprehend and definitely the most ignorant - pick one or all of the aforesaid
> 
> Give me the breakdown of all the % of source of energy consumptions in Germany latest
> I have presented my data and source on post 146 which debunked your comment on scenario of energy consumption
> in Germany or otherwise stop B/S-ing!



you debunked nothing, you just don´t understand, that we use oil and gas mostly for heat production and not for electricity. Its most used in individual housing thermen or in "Fernwärme" plants.

Guess its your lack of english language skills that you simply don´t get this. Your statistics doesn´t even divide between electricity and heat production.



LordTyrannus said:


> Merkel is not your Mother, stupid child.



Merkel is our chancellor and at least she has a science degree...while putin can´t even count till 10...


----------



## LordTyrannus

MarkusS said:


> Merkel is our chancellor and at least she has a science degree..



Yeah from the mighty DDR...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

atatwolf said:


> You can google it wether or not this is a wish or a dream. It is being built as we speak haha. If you drink less wodka you can see pipeline between Turkmenistan-Azerbaijan that is also planned but later. A project that will be finished sooner is pipeline from North-Iraq to Turkey.



North Iraq you mean to say *Kurdistan*.

Now as far Nabuco is concerned Here is something from your Azeri friend. 


Azeri440 said:


> dead project
> Azerbaijan is building another pipeline
> and just by itself will be delivering 60 bcm of gas annually in the future


_Nabuco is dead_. Wake up.
So the one that you have been planning to connect to Turkmenistan across the Caspian is gone too.

One final thought. Don't throw your vodka jokes at me. I am not Russian, neither am I residing in Russia. I am just a supporter of Russian position on Crimea and Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Gabriel92 said:


> Russia in 2014 and in 2060 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You showed the city of Shenzhen..*. in China



who can say Russians cant build one with japanese av in their arms!
In all frankness, dont be too crazy about skyscrapers. I love some Russian cities which are very cultural!

St Petersburg
















Novosibirsk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

nangyale said:


> North Iraq you mean to say *Kurdistan*.
> 
> Now as far Nabuco is concerned Here is something from your Azeri friend.
> 
> _Nabuco is dead_. Wake up.
> So the one that you have been planning to connect to Turkmenistan across the Caspian is gone too.
> 
> One final thought. Don't throw your vodka jokes at me. I am not Russian, neither am I residing in Russia. I am just a supporter of Russian position on Crimea and Ukraine.


----------



## LordTyrannus

nangyale said:


> North Iraq you mean to say *Kurdistan*.
> 
> Now as far Nabuco is concerned Here is something from your Azeri friend.
> 
> _Nabuco is dead_. Wake up.
> So the one that you have been planning to connect to Turkmenistan across the Caspian is gone too.
> 
> One final thought. Don't throw your vodka jokes at me. I am not Russian, neither am I residing in Russia. I am just a supporter of Russian position on Crimea and Ukraine.



Yep Nabucco is dead and burried.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

LordTyrannus said:


> Yeah from the mighty DDR...



The DDR was mightly enough to generate higher living standards than russia.  How comes russia is always so poor?


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> you debunked nothing, you just don´t understand, that we use oil and gas mostly for heat production and not for electricity. Its most used in individual housing thermen or in "Fernwärme" plants.
> 
> Guess its your lack of english language skills that you simply don´t get this. Your statistics doesn´t even divide between electricity and heat production.



argue with facts kid not with your ***!
the gist of the argument is whether Germany depends on Russia for energy
You said you have "electricity board" and scrambled to back up by fooling around with coal nuke wind or other energy

I debunked your ignorance ( or lack of competent english or comprehension or all of the aforesaid) quoting from a source that Germany depends heavily (more than half) on gas and oil!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

Kaan said:


>



I agree Nabuco was CRAP project.
That's why it went down the drains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

shuttler said:


> argue with facts kid not with your ***!
> the gist of the argument is whether Germany depends on Russia for energy
> You said you have "electricity board" and scrambled to back up by fooling around with coal nuke wind or other energy
> 
> I debunked your ignorance ( or lack of competent english or comprehension or all of the aforesaid) quoting from a source that Germany depends heavily (more than half) on gas and oil!



And our own Chancellor said that russian gas and oil is neglectable and russia will do nothing, because russia can´t afford to stop gas and oil. 

Now shhhhhh my chinese friend, or i must pull Qin Shin Huangdi. I heared he teached chinese logical thinking.


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> And our own Chancellor said that russian gas and oil is neglectable and russia will do nothing, because russia can´t afford to stop gas and oil.
> 
> Now shhhhhh my chinese friend, or i must pull Qin Shin Huangdi. I heared he teached chinese logical thinking.



I would have thought english standard from you ethnic upbringing is improving until I see your writing
You still can give the fact that refutes the scenario of Germany's heavy dependence on Gas and Oil!
It is not about Russia is to stop or not and that depends on the intensity of EU sanction in discussion by nato and usa

You lost the argument kid
start learning english from some of your ethnic people, pick better ones because not all of those people are proficient
then pull your head out of your arse before your start thinking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

shuttler said:


> I would have thought english standard from you ethnic upbringing is improving until I see your writing
> You still can give the fact that refute the scenario of Germany's heavy dependence on Gas and Oil!
> It is not about Russia is to stop or not and that depends on the intensity of EU sanction in discussion by nato and usa
> 
> You lost the argument kid
> start learning english from some of your ethnic people, pick better ones because not all of those people are proficient
> then pull your head out of your arse before your start thinking



You make no sense chinese guy :/

Want a banana?


----------



## nangyale

shuttler said:


> I would have thought english standard from you ethnic upbringing is improving until I see your writing
> You still can give the fact that refute the scenario of Germany's heavy dependence on Gas and Oil!
> It is not about Russia is to stop or not and that depends on the intensity of EU sanction in discussion by nato and usa
> 
> You lost the argument kid
> start learning english from some of your ethnic people, pick better ones because not all of those people are proficient
> then pull your head out of your arse before your start thinking



It's not so much about English. But more about facing realities. 
If he could just look beyond political statements and do some research he will do fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> You make no sense chinese guy :/
> 
> Want a banana?



you still are not pulling out your head from your behind which is stuffed with bananas!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

LordTyrannus said:


> HAHAHA



you know what else went down the drains?

russian economy ha ha

Financial crisis threatens Russia as Ukraine spins out of control - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

MarkusS said:


> You make no sense chinese guy :/
> 
> Want a banana?



We want a Pizza, delivery boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

nangyale said:


> It's not so much about English. But more about facing realities.
> If he could just look beyond political statements and do some research he will do fine.



What realities? I talk with people here who usually open the taxi or hotel door for me. I find it amusing to hear how people from poor countries think. Normally i never have acess to you guys.


----------



## shuttler

nangyale said:


> It's not so much about English. But more about facing realities.
> If he could just look beyond political statements and do some research he will do fine.



you cant see how childish he has been throughout the arguments!
His english is poor also.and something wrong with his thinking as well
Look at one of his post here:



MarkusS said:


> And our own Chancellor said that russian gas and oil *is neglectable* and russia will do nothing, because russia can´t afford to stop gas and oil.
> 
> Now shhhhhh my chinese friend, or i *must pull* Qin Shin Huangdi. I *heared he teached* chinese logical thinking.



and he criticized my english when his english is so bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nangyale

MarkusS said:


> What realities? I talk with people here who usually open the taxi or hotel door for me. I find it amusing to hear how people from poor countries think. Normally i never have acess to you guys.



Dude if you are loosing the argument. Its not gonna help when you start throwing abuse.
If you want to be respected show some respect too.

What Merkel said is a political statement.
Maybe you can start by looking at the German energy mix.
The government has decided to shut down nuclear power. 
Solar and wind is not picking the way people thought.
You want to disconnect Russian oil and gas.
Tell us how are you going light up your house and run your factories.
Realistic scenario rather than political BS will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarkusS

nangyale said:


> Dude if you are loosing the argument. Its not gonna help when you start throwing abuse.
> If you want to be respected show some respect too.
> 
> What Merkel said is a political statement.
> Maybe you can start by looking at the German energy mix.
> The government has decided to shut down nuclear power.
> Solar and wind is not picking the way people thought.
> You want to disconnect Russian oil and gas.
> Tell us how are you going light up your house and run your factories.
> Realistic scenario rather than political BS will be appreciated.




Its not meant as insult. I normally have zero connection to poor country people. Only at hotel or cruise ship.

But for your post:

wind energy is doing fine, infact germany exports more energy than ever before:

Germany exports 'more energy than ever' - The Local

We don´t want disconnect russian gas or oil. This part is not under sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> Its not meant as insult. I normally have zero connection to poor country people. Only at hotel or cruise ship.
> 
> But for your post:
> 
> wind energy is doing fine, infact germany exports more energy than ever before:
> 
> Germany exports 'more energy than ever' - The Local
> 
> We don´t want disconnect russian gas or oil. This part is not under sanctions.



I can see how you have distanced yourself from your ethnic people. No need to repeat it here
Whether Germany is exporting or not is irrelevant.

Germany's energy compostion is what matters!
From the data I gathered above, Germany depends heavily on oil and gas!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

shuttler said:


> you cant see how childish he has been throughout the arguments!
> His english is poor also.and something wrong with his thinking as well
> Look at one of his post here:
> 
> 
> 
> and he criticized my english when his english is so bad!



Verbal Diarrhea! Nothing worth debating was found in this Codswallop.


----------



## bolo

shuttler said:


> I can see how you have distanced yourself from your ethnic people. No need to repeat it here
> Whether Germany is exporting or not is irrelevant.
> 
> Germany's energy compostion is what matters!
> From the data I gathered above, Germany depends heavily on oil and gas!


 
Another question you should ask the Markus dude is how much germany is paying for electricity and fuel cost. It's so funny that some developed nations are turning to sun and wind when it doesn't make sense with countries that have 4 seasons.


----------



## nangyale

MarkusS said:


> What realities?_ I talk with people here who usually open the taxi or hotel door for me. I find it amusing to hear how people from poor countries think. Normally i never have acess to you guys._



Really dude. Are you gonna start lecturing us about your superior genes now.
you need to make Swastika as your Avatar.
Are you part of the NSU?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

bolo said:


> Another question you should ask the Markus dude is how much germany is paying for electricity and fuel cost. It's so funny that some developed nations are turning to sun and wind when it doesn't make sense with countries that have 4 seasons.



wind exists entire year. We export more energy now than ever before. Beside that, nuclear energy has no future in germany. It has zero acceptance in our population.



nangyale said:


> Really dude. Are you gonna start lecturing us about your superior genes now.
> you need to make Swastika as your Avatar.
> Are you part of the NSU?



No i'm not. As i said before i dont care about race. I only care about sucess.


----------



## nangyale

MarkusS said:


> No i'm not. As i said before i dont care about race. I only care about sucess.



And success on an internet forum is hollow. 
I can claim to be the anything that my mind fancies. 
Here we are not talking about individual success or not.
The topic here is Russia and the US (and its poodle the EU). 

You want to drag Germany into it fine, on last score I checked they were the losers when they tried to expand to the East. Are dependent on Russia for much of their energy resources and doesn't have any strength to go head to head with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

nangyale said:


> Really dude. Are you gonna start lecturing us about your superior genes now.
> you need to make Swastika as your Avatar.
> Are you part of the NSU?



The NSU would make Pizza out of this mixed guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

nangyale said:


> And success on an internet forum is hollow.
> I can claim to be the anything that my mind fancies.
> Here we are not talking about individual success or not.
> The topic here is Russia and the US (and its poodle the EU).
> 
> You want to drag Germany into it fine, on last score I checked they were the losers when they tried to expand to the East. Are dependent on Russia for much of their energy resources and doesn't have any strength to go head to head with Russia.



i claim nothing, what i say is that i expect advancements in science and technology, sucess and influence and i respect nations that are on same step as we are are...

russia is a poor country for me. i dont see them as same level that i or my people have. for me they exist as recources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

LordTyrannus said:


> The NSU would make Pizza out of this mixed guy.


You are funny, mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juice

Superboy said:


> China will not take Siberia because China wants to keep Russia as the world's biggest country as a buffer against the US. China is already bigger than the US and therefore is a candidate for world #1 superpower.


You is no for muchy learn to count? In population only. Russia and Canada are the only nations larger in land-mass....and you can count Canada as the US if it hits the fan.


----------



## nangyale

MarkusS said:


> i claim nothing, what i say is that i expect advancements in science and technology, sucess and influence and i respect nations that are on same step as we are are...
> 
> russia is a poor country for me. i dont see them as same level that i or my people have. for me they exist as recources.



Russia isn't poor, they are like mid-level. 
Plus they have great advantages. To start with they are not under American thumb. Which Germany is. I can keep on going but I will let you answer this one first.

Now as far resources, the Russians get it for free. The oil is there in the ground they just dig a well and make money out of it. For Germany whatever you have, you have to make it.


----------



## Juice

shuttler said:


> I dont know if those trolls are truely representing their common ethnicity by their diversed "flags"
> 
> Germany is one of the EU countries that heavily depends on Russian energy
> They scrap nuke
> Other alternative engeries are giving a small contribution
> 
> 
> 
> It is Italy and Russia's bilateral trade that matters
> The size of italy's economy is not relevant if both countries have just minimal trade relationship between them
> So give the details of the volume of the bilateral trade then talk


Did they already scrap all the nuke plants? When I lived in Schweinfurt there was a big one right outside of town, you could see the cooling towers from the house.


----------



## LordTyrannus

Russia could also easily rise his public debt from now 10% of GDP to 80% of GDP like Germoney. But thats not the way. Only Idiots would allow international banks to exploit their citizens and fake a "good life" based on consumption.

Europeans are consumption victims and are not free people like Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

nangyale said:


> North Iraq you mean to say *Kurdistan*.
> 
> Now as far Nabuco is concerned Here is something from your Azeri friend.
> 
> _Nabuco is dead_. Wake up.
> So the one that you have been planning to connect to Turkmenistan across the Caspian is gone too.
> 
> One final thought. Don't throw your vodka jokes at me. I am not Russian, neither am I residing in Russia. I am just a supporter of Russian position on Crimea and Ukraine.




yes because Azerbaijan chose a different pipeline 
and offered Iraq to sell its gas to Europe via the same pipeline


----------



## LordTyrannus

If there was an alternative for Russian Gas, the EU would already use it. There is no alternative.

nuff said!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Azeri440 said:


> yes because Azerbaijan chose a different pipeline
> and offered Iraq to sell its gas to Europe via the same pipeline


How is it going to Europe? Throught Basra?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

Iraq 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnChosen

My f**king horrible government just announced that it is giving away my hard earned tax money in the tunes of >$200 million to an unelected ultra-right wing government that came to power through force...that haven't even shown the slightest inclination of how to actually run a country.

What kind of government come to power and the first thing it does is trying to ban minority language, ban opposition parties, cut pension (that is already ridiculously low), plan heavy austerity, initiate (unfavourable) business deals, fire every official that are not on your side, etc...without even bothering to stabilize the situation and reassure the citizens of the country.

Sorry Harper, but count me out of "standing against Russia". Use your own money to help Ukraine and stop stealing from our social programs and running budget deficits to fund these pointless adventures in countries we have no business in. We just wasted 12 years in Afghanistan for absolutely no benefits and now we're being dragged into another country.

The only deal that seem legitimately favourable to Ukraine in the past 5 years is the one with the Chinese to lease farmland for money and development. Everything else are either usurious "aids" (EU) or political favours (Russia).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

LordTyrannus said:


> If there was an alternative for Russian Gas, the EU would already use it. There is no alternative.
> 
> nuff said!


In couple of years alternative for europeans will be ready, so lay of the wodka, maybe by that time you wil be sober to witness it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Juice said:


> Did they already scrap all the nuke plants? When I lived in Schweinfurt there was a big one right outside of town, you could see the cooling towers from the house.



Not in one shot I am afraid
Gradually according to their plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

shuttler said:


> I can see how you have distanced yourself from your ethnic people. No need to repeat it here
> Whether Germany is exporting or not is irrelevant.
> 
> Germany's energy compostion is what matters!
> From the data I gathered above, Germany depends heavily on oil and gas!



And who cares? We still sanction the shit out off russia and russia can do nothing about it. 

Only thing they do so far is making whiney letters in their embassy.


----------



## MarkusS

nangyale said:


> Russia isn't poor, they are like mid-level.
> Plus they have great advantages. To start with they are not under American thumb. Which Germany is. I can keep on going but I will let you answer this one first.
> 
> Now as far resources, the Russians get it for free. The oil is there in the ground they just dig a well and make money out of it. For Germany whatever you have, you have to make it.



What you don´t get is, that there is no american thump. There is only advance and science. In a simple way, we are the gods on this planet. Poor countries like russia exist as rescources. Their existence is irrelevant mostly and what they want or plan is irrelevant as well, simply because poor countries do not bring humanity forward. This is the technological imperative, something you lack to understand. I´m not a nationalist like you are. I put progress before nation. I see germany and italy as my home and i love my home, but its just that, my home. But i don´t place petty nationalism on it, i see it as regions and see myself as european first. I want europe to become one nation and later the entire world as one nation.

USA and EU form a unity, a unity that guarantees that my ideas how the world should be is pushed forward.



Juice said:


> Did they already scrap all the nuke plants? When I lived in Schweinfurt there was a big one right outside of town, you could see the cooling towers from the house.



We already shut down 8 and all will be closed till 2022.



LordTyrannus said:


> Russia could also easily rise his public debt from now 10% of GDP to 80% of GDP like Germoney. But thats not the way. Only Idiots would allow international banks to exploit their citizens and fake a "good life" based on consumption.
> 
> Europeans are consumption victims and are not free people like Russians.



your living standards is that of poverty. Sorry, thats not my way of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

atatwolf said:


> In couple of years alternative for europeans will be ready, so lay of the wodka, maybe by that time you wil be sober to witness it.



I think Russia needs to be a bit more aggressive towards Anatolians. There is a huge sectarian War potencial inside your country. I think we should put some fuel into your Opposition vs government clashes...oh wait...maybe we already did...


----------



## atatwolf

LordTyrannus said:


> I think Russia needs to be a bit more aggressive towards Anatolians. There is a huge sectarian War potencial inside your country. I think we should put some fuel into your Opposition vs government clashes...oh wait...maybe we already did...


No you didn't, but if you did we would apply principle of tit for tat.

Russia is much more ethnically and religously diverse and Slavs hate each other. If we spread pan-Turkism you will only be left with Moscow and surroundings. Of course we can also help chechens to kick back Russia back to volga river but Chechens will be least of your concerns. Chechens already won war against you. If Caucasus front, Turkey, Georgia and Azerbaijan opens a front against you combined with help of Muslim minorities. You do the math. Russia won't make the mistakeof fueling secterianism near us.


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> And who cares? We still sanction the shit out off russia and russia can do nothing about it.
> 
> Only thing they do so far is making whiney letters in their embassy.



then STFU loser if you dont know a thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Russian AirForce Su-27 fighter jets deployed at Babruysk in Belarus carrying live missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

shuttler said:


> then STFU loser if you dont know a thing!



If you are so smart, why do you live in China? Why don´t use your opportunities abroad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

MarkusS said:


> If you are so smart, why do you live in China? Why don´t use your opportunities abroad?



I am a little bit above average but below my peers
You aint see nothing in China!
india is rotting away
China very much alive and prosperous!


----------



## SpArK

Russian "Leer-2" Mobile Electronic Warfare System based on Tigr-M Vehicle reportedly spotted at Crimea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

SpArK said:


> Russian AirForce Su-27 fighter jets deployed at Babruysk in Belarus carrying live missiles



If this gets hot, than some Nazi and Jihadi Butts will be roasted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

SpArK said:


> Russian AirForce Su-27 fighter jets deployed at Babruysk in Belarus carrying live missiles


 Lol.....we wouldn't let an abandoned airfield look that shabby. How well do those knock-offs work?


----------



## MarkusS

LordTyrannus said:


> If this gets hot, than some Nazi and Jihadi Butts will be roasted.



Why does it look so shabby and rotten down?


----------



## SpArK

Juice said:


> Lol.....we wouldn't let an abandoned airfield look that shabby. How well do those knock-offs work?




Why not check it out by taking it down instead of all the talks and sanction threats?


----------



## LordTyrannus

MarkusS said:


> Why does it look so shabby and rotten down?



Its shabby because its target is also shabby

Target = Your imperialist ***.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

LordTyrannus said:


> Its shabby because its target is also shabby
> 
> Target = Your imperialist ***.



Wait, so you want tell me they want attack us with old trash of the 80th? What else will they bring up? The mummy of Lenin?



SpArK said:


>




How much of that is rusted old garbage?


----------



## Juice

SpArK said:


> Why not check it out by taking it down instead of all the talks and sanction threats?


Why genius? Oh no....the Russians have bases in Crimea! They always have. They have gained not a damned thing....and driven all their neighbors into NATO arms. So sad for the cheerleaders. (ps....only 270 tanks? What happened to all the rest?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Russian Tigr-M mobile electronic warfare vehicle roaming western Crimea today..






Russian Navy Su-33 fighter jet #85 seen carrying missiles on a training sortie at Yeysk Air Base. Fresh from overhaul....




Juice said:


> Why genius? Oh no....the Russians have bases in Crimea! They always have. They have gained not a damned thing....and driven all their neighbors into NATO arms. So sad for Spotistan.




If they always have bases , whats the issue anyway?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

This must be also from the 80s?


----------



## SpArK

MarkusS said:


> Wait, so you want tell me they want attack us with old trash of the 80th? What else will they bring up? The mummy of Lenin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much of that is rusted old garbage?



Its almost at the same level of rust as what is left with Germany, i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

LordTyrannus said:


> This must be also from the 80s?



This is a computer animation. Do you think i´m scared from such trash=?



SpArK said:


> Its almost at the same level of rust as what is left with Germany, i guess.



We are a 1st world nation.  We have different standards to you guys.


----------



## vK_man

atatwolf said:


> No you didn't, but if you did we would apply principle of tit for tat.
> 
> Russia is much more ethnically and religously diverse and Slavs hate each other. If we spread pan-Turkism you will only be left with Moscow and surroundings. Of course we can also help chechens to kick back Russia back to volga river but Chechens will be least of your concerns. Chechens already won war against you. If Caucasus front, Turkey, Georgia and Azerbaijan opens a front against you combined with help of Muslim minorities. You do the math. Russia won't make the mistakeof fueling secterianism near us.



chechens have been crushed and defeated.You live still in 90's. By the way ,there is already fight between erdogan islamists and the kemalist secular generals in Turkey. The muslim minorities can open as many fronts,but then they remember operation lentil too well.Likely they will not .Or else this time they will be sent to mines of Magadan Oblast or northern siberia with no repatriation like what happened under khrushchev .Worse they will face total obliteration ,genocide,forced conversions and deportations. Russia does not hesitate in total warfare and meets it head on .That should be clear from operation lentil where the entire turkic nations were deported to central asia . Also remember that stalin was merciful to deport them to central asia instead of magadan oblast or northern yakutia .Deportation to those would mean sure shot death .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

everyone except US will not completely abide by the Sanctions


----------



## SpArK

MarkusS said:


> This is a computer animation. Do you think i´m scared from such trash=?
> 
> 
> 
> We are a *1st world natio*n.  We have different standards to you guys.



So is Iceland and Luxembourg .


----------



## Star Wars

everyone except US will not completely abide by the Sanctions


----------



## MarkusS

vK_man said:


> chechens have been crushed and defeated.You live still in 90's. By the way ,there is already fight between erdogan islamists and the kemalist secular generals in Turkey. The muslim minorities can open as many fronts,but then they remember operation lentil too well.Likely they will not .Or else this time they will be sent to mines of Magadan Oblast or northern siberia with no repatriation like what happened under khrushchev .Worse they will face total obliteration ,genocide,forced conversions and deportations. Russia does not hesitate in total warfare and meets it head on .That should be clear from operation lentil where the entire turkic nations were deported to central asia . Also remember that stalin was merciful to deport them to central asia instead of magadan oblast or northern yakutia .Deportation to those would mean sure shot death .




Are all indians so submissive like you are? I mean serious. Why bending over? 



SpArK said:


> So is Iceland and Luxembourg .



Come back when you can feed your children. Sorry but i don´t take countries serious who depend on food aid...


----------



## vK_man

Juice said:


> Lol.....we wouldn't let an abandoned airfield look that shabby. How well do those knock-offs work?


Like your stealth which was based on ripoff of russian scientists equations lol.


----------



## Juice

SpArK said:


> Russian Tigr-M mobile electronic warfare vehicle roaming western Crimea today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Navy Su-33 fighter jet #85 seen carrying missiles on a training sortie at Yeysk Air Base. Fresh from overhaul....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they always have bases , whats the issue anyway?


 The issues is with the neighbors....Russia could take every inch of the Ukraine and it would not effect the US one bit. Still the same Russian positions and bases. But it makes our friends in the region uneasy....so we support them. India having few friends wouldn't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Declein

Moscow Exchange ...and in other news )

Sanctions aren't even in place and they are bending over..better stock up on potatoes comrades, shitty times are looming ahead

Although judging by this thread, the majority of the "Russian Stronk!!11!!" has already left Russia for the decaying West ..


----------



## SpArK

MarkusS said:


> Are all indians so submissive like you are? I mean serious. Why bending over?
> 
> 
> 
> Come back when you can feed your children. Sorry but i don´t take countries serious who depend on food aid...
> 
> uote]




Why going offtopic??/ Are u okay???


----------



## Juice

vK_man said:


> Like your stealth which was based on ripoff of russian scientists equations lol.


Well....we try to come up to Russian standards in stealth....give us some credit. After we achieve parity with Russian tech....perhaps we can match the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

MarkusS said:


> Are all indians so submissive like you are? I mean serious. Why bending over?
> Come back when you can feed your children. Sorry but i don´t take countries serious who depend on food aid...


You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself to derive pleasure and brownie points from the people affected by a tsunami. 
*Source of Image - *India Aftermath - ABC News
Btw - what's your nationality? Italian or German?

Most importantly - how is this pic relevant to the topic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

I´m totally ok. I just don´t accept any "big words" from people who live in poor countries. You talk here like you come from a great power, yet you can´t feed your own people. There is a conflict between your imaginary ideal and reality then. 

The EU pays each year billions of € to feed your people. Russia does not feed your children. Don´t bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## SpArK

MarkusS said:


> I´m totally ok. I just don´t accept any "big words" from people who live in poor countries. You talk here like you come from a great power, yet you can´t feed your own people. There is a conflict between your imaginary ideal and reality then.
> 
> The EU pays each year billions of € to feed your people. Russia does not feed your children. Don´t bite the hand that feeds you.




Again offtopic.

Have you considered taking a medication or consulting somebody.. You need help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

SarthakGanguly said:


> You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself to derive pleasure and brownie points from the people affected by a tsunami.
> *Source of Image - *India Aftermath - ABC News
> Btw - what's your nationality? Italian or German?
> 
> Most importantly - how is this pic relevant to the topic?



Its not pleassured, i spend myself each year 50 € for the poor in your country. I believe it is good to help the poor. My nationality is german, since my father is german.


----------



## atatwolf

vK_man said:


> chechens have been crushed and defeated.You live still in 90's. By the way ,there is already fight between erdogan islamists and the kemalist secular generals in Turkey. The muslim minorities can open as many fronts,but then they remember operation lentil too well.Likely they will not .Or else this time they will be sent to mines of Magadan Oblast or northern siberia with no repatriation like what happened under khrushchev .Worse they will face total obliteration ,genocide,forced conversions and deportations. Russia does not hesitate in total warfare and meets it head on .That should be clear from operation lentil where the entire turkic nations were deported to central asia . Also remember that stalin was merciful to deport them to central asia instead of magadan oblast or northern yakutia .Deportation to those would mean sure shot death .


You are very font of genocide against muslims aren't you? Russia will become majority muslim in a decade because of Slavs makes no babies. You will see who will deport who! If Russians loose against Chechens, you do the math what will happen with united Caucasus front against Russians plus 5th collumn behind the lines deep in their territory.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

MarkusS said:


> Its not pleassured, i spend myself each year 50 € for the poor in your country. I believe it is good to help the poor. My nationality is german, since my father is german.


Be that it may, keep your tone civil. And don't post pictures of aid given post tsunami and pass it off as dole-outs from Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

MarkusS said:


> I´m totally ok. I just don´t accept any "big words" from people who live in poor countries. You talk here like you come from a great power, yet you can´t feed your own people. There is a conflict between your imaginary ideal and reality then.
> 
> The EU pays each year billions of € to feed your people. Russia does not feed your children. Don´t bite the hand that feeds you.


and with the other hand youre exploiting their resources and keeping these people poor.

Global Trade Alert | Independent monitoring of policies that affect world trade

the west has countless protectionist measures protect their wealth and others to stay poor. Western countries are the most protectionist societies on earth in relation to their population, while the poorest counties especially in africa have almost no protectionism against their markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

senheiser said:


> and with the other hand youre exploiting their resources and keeping these people poor.
> 
> Global Trade Alert | Independent monitoring of policies that affect world trade
> 
> the west has countless protectionist measures protect their wealth and others to stay poor. Western countries are the most protectionist societies on earth in relation to their population, while the poorest counties especially in africa have almost no protectionism against their markets.



And you think its a bad thing to defend our interests?



SarthakGanguly said:


> Be that it may, keep your tone civil. And don't post pictures of aid given post tsunami and pass it off as dole-outs from Germany.




As i said, i´m always helpful. If someone is in need.


----------



## LordTyrannus

atatwolf said:


> You are very font of genocide against muslims aren't you? Russia will become majority muslim in a decade because of Slavs makes no babies. You will see who will deport who! If Russians loose against Chechens, you do the math what will happen with united Caucasus front against Russians plus 5th collumn behind the lines deep in their territory.



Mother Russia heavily missionize your muslims.

Muslims in Russia Converting to Christianity « Persecution News


----------



## SpArK

Russian Airborne Troops drops 1,500 paratroopers & 6 armored vehicles at exercise in Kostroma 16 IL-76 aircraft used...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

MarkusS said:


> And you think its a bad thing to defend our interests?
> As i said, i´m always helpful. If someone is in need.


Good - I need a million Euros. Send it. Pronto. 
Russia holds war games near Ukraine; Merkel warns of catastrophe| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

MarkusS said:


> As i said, i´m always helpful. If someone is in need.



You need help. Take your brain medicine.


----------



## atatwolf

LordTyrannus said:


> Mother Russia heavily missionize your muslims.
> 
> Muslims in Russia Converting to Christianity « Persecution News


Haha, I can also post 10 articles about Slavs converting to Islam


----------



## LordTyrannus

atatwolf said:


> Haha, I can also post 10 articles about Slavs converting to Islam



Only Extremists convert to Islam. Post your jihadi sources, so we can have a good laugh!


----------



## vK_man

Juice said:


> Well....we try to come up to Russian standards in stealth....give us some credit. After we achieve parity with Russian tech....perhaps we can match the Indians.



yep ,considering that Lockheed martin used Russian research of supersonic VTOL plane Yak-141 to create F-35. In cold war ,USA and Russia were equals .Today ,USA is leading though. Russia/China are second or third in any order.
F-35B: Born in the USSR | Russia & India Report



atatwolf said:


> You are very font of genocide against muslims aren't you? Russia will become majority muslim in a decade because of Slavs makes no babies. You will see who will deport who! If Russians loose against Chechens, you do the math what will happen with united Caucasus front against Russians plus 5th collumn behind the lines deep in their territory.



Not. I am fed up with muslim antics ,the behavior of muslims and the insidious nature of islam itself which calls for genocide of kafirs. Second,Russian slav decline has stabilized. Even muslim birth rate is stable .Stop believing sensationalist nonsense. Unless the circassians , crimean tatars and chechen and other caucusus diaspora are repatriated and russia allows large number of muslims from central asia to live in russia ,I doubt Russia will be majority islamic. But then there is already pressure from local circassian NGO's and intelllectuals and govt officials to remove/increase reptriation quotas in Russia which currently are 3000 per year. 

Second,most caucusus muslims don't give two hoot about islam with exception of dagestan . Already a lot of them are secular.A good trend overall .Plus with erdogan's antics and the rising power of arab al qaeda fighters based in Turkey ,I think Turkey is heading for troubles.also arabs hate cherkessi . likely in future ,cherkessi,chechenkas diaspora are going to scream louder for repatriating to Russia as islamist forces will start destabilising turkey after syria .

Likely a lot of internal pressure will arise on Putin/United Russia from South Caucusus politicans to repatriate the diaspora in coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

vK_man said:


> yep ,considering that Lockheed martin used Russian research of supersonic VTOL plane Yak-141 to create F-35. In cold war ,USA and Russia were equals .Today ,USA is leading though. Russia/China are second or third in any order.
> F-35B: Born in the USSR | Russia & India Report
> 
> 
> 
> Not. I am fed up with muslim antics ,the behavior of muslims and the insidious nature of islam itself which calls for genocide of kafirs. Second,Russian slav decline has stabilized. Even muslim birth rate is stable .Stop believing sensationalist nonsense. Unless the circassians , crimean tatars and chechen and other caucusus diaspora are repatriated and russia allows large number of muslims from central asia to live in russia ,I doubt Russia will be majority islamic. But then there is already pressure from local circassian NGO's and intelllectuals and govt officials to remove/increase reptriation quotas in Russia which currently are 3000 per year.
> 
> Second,most caucusus muslims don't give two hoot about islam with exception of dagestan . Already a lot of them are secular.A good trend overall .Plus with erdogan's antics and the rising power of arab al qaeda fighters based in Turkey ,I think Turkey is heading for troubles.also arabs hate cherkessi . likely in future ,cherkessi,chechenkas diaspora are going to scream louder for repatriating to Russia as islamist forces will start destabilising turkey after syria .
> 
> Likely a lot of internal pressure will arise on Putin/United Russia from South Caucusus politicans to repatriate the diaspora in coming years.


Dude, I'm Cherkess myself, we will never stand besides Russia after the genocide on our people. We want independent Caucasus. You are delusional or you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Juice

vK_man said:


> yep ,considering that Lockheed martin used Russian research of supersonic VTOL plane Yak-141 to create F-35. In cold war ,USA and Russia were equals .Today ,USA is leading though. Russia/China are second or third in any order.
> F-35B: Born in the USSR | Russia & India Report
> 
> 
> 
> Not. I am fed up with muslim antics ,the behavior of muslims and the insidious nature of islam itself which calls for genocide of kafirs. Second,Russian slav decline has stabilized. Even muslim birth rate is stable .Stop believing sensationalist nonsense. Unless the circassians , crimean tatars and chechen and other caucusus diaspora are repatriated and russia allows large number of muslims from central asia to live in russia ,I doubt Russia will be majority islamic. But then there is already pressure from local circassian NGO's and intelllectuals and govt officials to remove/increase reptriation quotas in Russia which currently are 3000 per year.
> 
> Second,most caucusus muslims don't give two hoot about islam with exception of dagestan . Already a lot of them are secular.A good trend overall .Plus with erdogan's antics and the rising power of arab al qaeda fighters based in Turkey ,I think Turkey is heading for troubles.also arabs hate cherkessi . likely in future ,cherkessi,chechenkas diaspora are going to scream louder for repatriating to Russia as islamist forces will start destabilising turkey after syria .
> 
> Likely a lot of internal pressure will arise on Putin/United Russia from South Caucusus politicans to repatriate the diaspora in coming years.


 As much as I hate to agree with you....Slavs will NEVER be majority Muslim. The few freaks who are will die out or be expunged. And if it even looked like it was happing....they would have a pogram the likes you never seen.


----------



## vK_man

Juice said:


> As much as I hate to agree with you....Slavs will NEVER be majority Muslim. The few freaks who are will die out or be expunged. And if it even looked like it was happing....they would have a pogram the likes you never seen.



Already happened .If you check the history of cherkessia ,you will realise the russian saw them as brothers and fellow slavs 500 years ago .At that time cherkess were pagan or christian.Almost no wars with cherkessia.The moment majority cherkess converted to islam in 18-19th century ,the tsars started the genocidal invasion of cherkessia and banished its people ,specially those who refused to convert back to christianity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

atatwolf said:


> Dude, I'm Cherkess myself, we will never stand besides Russia after the genocide on our people. We want independent Caucasus. You are delusional or you don't know what you are talking about.



Where is your sources? We are waiting!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

SarthakGanguly said:


> Good - I need a million Euros. Send it. Pronto.
> Russia holds war games near Ukraine; Merkel warns of catastrophe| Reuters





LordTyrannus said:


> Where is your sources? We are waiting!



Why you want a scource? You never give any scource ha ha


----------



## LordTyrannus

MarkusS said:


> Why you want a scource? You never give any scource ha ha



I always give a source, you butthurt clown.

And What is this "Ha Ha" thing? Are you nelson muntz? You definatly look like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

MarkusS said:


> wind exists entire year. We export more energy now than ever before. .
> 
> 
> 
> No i'm not. As i said before i dont care about race. I only care about sucess.


 
to a degree, wind is constant most of the time during the year, but the question is, weak wind is not capable to even make a mouse fart's fart of electricity.


----------



## MarkusS

bolo said:


> to a degree, wind is constant most of the time during the year, but the question is, weak wind is not capable to even make a mouse fart's fart of electricity.



There is never weak wind at the north sea coastline.


----------

